# AJX - Alexium International Group



## System (15 August 2010)

Alexium International Group Limited (AJX), formerly ETW Corporation Limited (ETW), operates as a research & development company with the main focus on leveraging edge technology from the laboratory into the commercial sector. It offers the ability to apply nano-scale coatings at the industrial scale.

http://www.alexiuminternational.com


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

MC - $11m
SP - 9c
Shares - Approx 120m
Options - ?
Cash - $907k

http://alexiuminternational.com/

*COMMERCIAL TRANSITION TO SAFER FLAME RETARDANTS A GOLDEN OPPORTUNITY FOR ALEXIUM - ALEXIUM’S COMMERCIAL STRATEGY RE-ENFORCED BY INDUSTRY TRENDS AND LEGISLATIVE EFFORTS*

AJX announced today that it is reaffirming its strategic focus on providing unique, environmentally friendly flame retardant (FR) chemistries. As the public and government agencies across the world are increasing pressure to phase out traditional bromine-based flame retardants due to environmental and health concerns, Alexium is introducing a safe and effective bromine-free FR alternative for several industrial applications.

Alexium’s Chief Technology Officer Dr. Bob Brookins said the most widely used commercial chemical flame retardants contain bromine.
“Organo-bromine compounds, while inhibiting the ignition of combustible household items such as furniture padding, plastics, electronics, clothes and the transportation industry, are coming under increasing public criticism and increasing scrutiny of consumer protection agencies,” he said.

● According to industry data, the annual consumption of Polybrominated Diphenyl Ethers (PBDEs) alone is in excess of 40,000 metric tons.
● Brominated flame retardants are lipophilic and bio-accumulative, and several brominated flame retardants have been labeled carcinogens and neurological toxins.
● Some European countries have already banned some or all of these hazardous brominated flame retardants.
● In the United States, legislative efforts in some states and at the federal level are underway to phase out brominated flame retardants.
● California is moving forward with plans to scrap old laws and replace them with new standards that can be met without the use of toxic chemicals.
● Protection agencies, such as the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, are making organobromine-based ingredients as part of a high priority review, citing widespread exposure and potential health risks.
● In the United States, reports such as the Chicago Tribune’s “Playing With Fire” investigative series have reignited public concerns about the performance of (brominated) flame retardants and the potential harmful effects on humans and animals.
● Other halogenated FR chemicals, such as chlorinated Tris, are also coming under heavy attack due to potential health concerns in children.

Alexium’s Chief Operating Officer and Executive Director Stefan Susta said regardless of your position in this debate, the fact is that traditional brominated and other halogen-based FR chemistries are under attack and are facing significant pressure.
“Consumers and industry are looking for a better, cleaner alternative. Since our novel FR chemistry does not contain bromine or any other halogens, we feel very confident that we will find commercial traction, especially for customer and applications that want to play it safe,” he said.

Alexium’s highly effective and durable flame retardant treatments do not contain organo-bromine or any other halogenated compounds. While the Company is already rolling out commercial fabric applications of its novel FR chemistry, it will be focusing on entering new product areas, such as carpet, furnishings, polyurethane foam padding, insulation, plastics, and aerospace interiors.

Alexium is currently finalizing a full licence agreement for FR treatments for nylon with Duro Textiles, one of the United States’ largest finishers and dyers, to address a market opportunity in excess of 3.66 million linear metres (4 million linear yards) of nylon fabric. The main commercial terms for this FR Nylon licence were previously announced and wider licence terms are now being finalized.

“We anticipate carrying the market momentum into our recent discussions with potential licensees in Europe, Australia, and Asia – and will extend future applications beyond the textile industry. The timing for introducing a new, bromine/halogen-free, FR solution is ideal,” Mr Susta said

*ALEXIUM RECEIVES ADDITIONAL PURCHASE ORDER FROM THE US ARMY TO PROVIDE MATERIALS WITH THE NEWEST CLEANSHELL CB REPELLENCY TREATMENT*

AJX announced today that it will supply additional materials to the US Army under a new purchase order. This additional effort follows a project from late last year where Alexium supplied Natick with materials treated with “Cleanshell ® CB”, its newest repellency treatment.

Alexium will be supplying Natick Soldier System Center with approximately 600 yards of various fabric materials for further prototyping and extensive evaluations. The latest Cleanshell ® CB treatment, developed over the last nine months, has been optimized to provide excellent water and oil repellency, but has also dramatically increased the repellency of Chemical Warfare Agent (CWA) simulants. Cleanshell ® CB repellency was optimized for CWA agents and now offers days of protection versus minutes for earlier Cleanshell ® treatments or conventional fluorocarbon repellency finishes.

“Significant effort has gone into making these improvements, specifically designed to target repellency for organophosphate-based simulants, such as tributylphosphate,” remarked Dr. Bob Brookins, Chief Technology Officer of Alexium.

“We look forward to continuing our work in individual chemical-biological protection for the military and are excited over the potential that this new treatment offers. These technology demonstrations, and the extensive testing, which includes live agents, are critical to further validating the technology and transitioning our treatments to Army systems,” remarked Stefan Susta, Chief Operating Officer and Executive Director of Alexium.


----------



## piggybank (20 November 2013)

Update


----------



## richierouse (11 January 2016)

Gavin Rezos (AJX Executive Chairman) has done an interview with Peak Asset Management. The sound quality isn't perfect but stick with it. It's 15 minutes of pure gold.

Gavin talks in depth, about specifics of the company in this interview. Much better than Sky News etc. because Peak Asset Management didn't try to cut him off and let him explain everything he had to say.

He explains 
- the DoD deal
- rationale behind when the bedding manufacturer can be announced
- the reasoning behind the recent sell off
- the rationale behind US listing and when the company is currently thinking about pulling the trigger

Must listen interview to anyone interested in Alexium. 

Don't be put off by the sound quality, the content more than makes up for it.

Link is as follows:

https://soundcloud.com/peak-asset-ma...al-limited-ajx 

For more interviews like this visit here or http://www.peakassetmanagement.com.au/


----------



## Ktli6666 (9 January 2017)

Have another link hear to echo 
http://yq.txwy.tw/3ZWj


----------



## greggles (4 April 2018)

Alexium International Group has been a real disappointment over the last few years, especially given it's spectacular climb from 10c to $1.15 from September 2014 to September 2015. It's now almost back to where it began three and a half years ago.

More bad news released today as part of a "Shareholders Newsletter", driving the share price down another 19.23% to 21c.


> Our initial commercial success came from the application of PCM’s in the bedding industry. Despite this growing acceptance of technology, we had noticed that the greatest inhibition to an even more rapid acceptance of our product was the fact that there existed no ‘scientific’ analytical data available to measure and compare performance of different PCM solutions. In any industry, when there is a vacuum of accepted metrics (or even worse, inaccurate metrics), all products, regardless of performance, will experience price pressure towards the cheapest market offering. We have experienced margin pressure this last quarter in some of our PCM products which will be reflected in our quarterly report to be released later this month.


----------



## System (12 May 2020)

US$15B ICL joins AJX to commercialise its flame retardant chemistries


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 May 2020)

a lot of stale holders in AJX, judging by market response to the Announcements of 15/04 and 27/04.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (27 November 2020)

AJX - Wise Owl report


----------



## lucifuge1968 (30 November 2020)

also noted the volume on Friday; the largest single day in 5 years. Something going on? I'm not seeing any news.


----------



## basilio (30 November 2020)

Came across this today.  Might explain the movement in AJX.









						Cooling Technology for a Hot Market: Why we Invested in AJX
					

The entry of institutional investor Colinton Capital Partners, headed up by Simon Moore one of Australia’s leading entrepreneurs, has had an enormous impact on Alexium International Group Ltd (ASX: AJX) during the second half of 2020.




					www.nexttechstock.com
				





​









​
 *                      Cooling Technology for a Hot Market                    *

Over the last few Fridays, _The Next Investors_ has brought you stocks we have invested in that we think have a chance to rise in the near term.
So far, we have been delighted with the results:





 
​

Out of all of our investments, today’s stock is currently the least known… and there is a hidden reason why we invested.
*Alexium International Group Ltd (ASX: AJX)* is a US based company that has developed and is selling advanced performance chemicals for cooling and fire resistance.
*ASX: AJX*
The applications are endless.
Think any consumer application that would benefit from “being cooled down” when in use, including:

 
        Bedding
 
        Clothing
 
        Uniforms
 
        Upholstery
 
        Medical
 
        Sporting goods
 
        Outdoor apparel/accessories, and;
 
        Many other consumer market segments.
AJX generated US$1.7M in revenue in Q1, selling into its current key markets of military uniforms, workwear and bedding products.
*Here is why we invested:*

 
        We like the AJX technology for cooling applications in consumer products.
 
        We like the capital structure and valuation.
 
        We like that AJX has growing revenue and shrinking costs.
 
        We like that they are focused on environmentally friendly solutions, which will bode well under a Biden Presidency.
 *But most importantly…*
There is a hidden reason for us taking a long-term position in AJX at 6.5c.
*Private Equity specialists Colinton Capital Partners invested in AJX earlier this year at these same levels.*
The Colinton team’s specialty is growing the companies they invest in from $100M's market caps to multiple $ Billions.
It’s not often that such a high quality PE firm like Colinton gets behind a $40M market cap company like AJX, so we jumped at the chance to take our own position.
Colinton Capital Senior Partner Simon Moore is one of the country's best known private equity executives.
He was previously a Managing Director and Global Partner of the Carlyle Group (NASDAQ: CG) - the world's second largest PE firm with $230BN Fund Under Management. Mr Moore led the Group’s Australian operations from 2005 to 2016.
*Colinton Capital Partners invested a total of A$10.85M into AJX and took a board seat.*
Colinton is now actively working with the company at a management and operational level.
Like any Private Equity firm, Colinton runs extensive due diligence on a company before making an investment, and is looking to generate a large return at multiple of its original investment.
Backed by Colinton, with a de-risked and strengthened balance sheet, Alexium is fully funded to capture growth opportunities over the coming months.
*ASX:AJX*
We are very bullish about the near term potential for AJX and have just published a detailed research note on why we invested and are long term holders:
​
                            FIND OUT MORE                          ​
​


----------



## lucifuge1968 (30 November 2020)

from my reading, if they manage to land a purchase in the US for the military; it's on for young and old


----------



## basilio (1 December 2020)

Still plenty of demand for the shares. Will be interesting to see if this does reflect a realistic repricing of the stock with fresh management and capital  input or a short term jump which has created its own push cycle.

Certainly been some decent coin made in the past few days.


----------



## liddle33 (4 August 2021)

starting to make a move, is this truly the start of an upward trajectory. The quarterly was insightful IMO.


----------



## lucifuge1968 (4 August 2021)

I think this is a real sleeper stock. Huge potential. Also, recently private firm Colinton got involved and has a history of really helping to grow companies. AJX products are awesome too. I suspect 8.5c is going to be the next support/resistance level.


----------



## liddle33 (8 October 2021)

going for another run, great to see, maybe the body armour connection is finally sinking in, wish all the long term holders the best on this one, been a bumpy ride


----------



## liddle33 (11 October 2021)

hmm wonder what is going on here? I mean great to see maybe its based on what has been foretold, maybe its just catching up to where it should be, makes you wonder though if there is more to it? Thoughts?


----------



## liddle33 (19 October 2021)

well the earliest they have put out a 4c and it definitely shows company is excited, been a long haul IMO but the fundamentals are starting to come together


----------



## liddle33 (13 January 2022)

noticed the eclipsys cooling for body armor now on premiers web site, lets hope more companies start utilising it to grow that revenue


----------

